# How to find out what's on in your area worth 'graphing?



## Paul_the_6th (May 31, 2006)

I was just wondering if anyone knows of a "photographer's diary" or list of coming events such as protests/marches or exhibitions/events etc. I'm going down to london in July (19th-21st) for the motorshow at excel, so there'll be loads of prospective shots there. The only thing is, I'm trying to find out if there are any planned public rally's or other events that will be happening around then. I'd really like to grapple with a bit of propper photojournalism but I've never really gone to an event with the sole intention of capturing the going's on.

Does anyone know any where I can find this kind information? I tried the calender on here but it's just a list of members' birthday!  

Cheers, PT6^

P.S.

Happy birthday dalebe & gary_hendricks :mrgreen:


----------



## niccig (Jun 12, 2006)

For Lexington, KY there's a site called VisitLex.com, which has an event calendar for the area.  I found out about a street dance fest downtown, and a medieval fair in a couple weeks (can't wait!).  Point is, try googling something like "London event calendar" and you'll probably get tons of hits.  I say London cause that's where you mentioned, but I bet it'll work for just about anywhere.


----------

